# Anyone ever try living/ traveling by canoe on the river?



## Phil (Apr 9, 2015)

Iv been recently really interested in canoeing.
any advice would be much appreciated.
- Gear
- Tips
- Experiences
- Warnings
- Laws
-Survival
-Food
-Etc.


----------



## Tude (Apr 9, 2015)

@sucuri here is traveling the Amazon and has a great blog too - don't know if any of his writings would help. He also chimes in occasionally.


----------



## Phil (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks, hopefully he'll give some pointers.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 10, 2015)

Not sure what part of the world and what sort of canoe traveling you're looking...if its more the wilderness river type, I don't have much to offer yet. I've always thought it might be kind of fun to do this for a bit in a riverside city. I grew up near Minneapolis, for example, and I know that a person could easily and comfortably chill out in the city while living in the wooded banks and islands right in the city. Get a boat and the whole game changes. I've seen a neat little shantyboat doing this in Portland. When you get tired of living for free in the city, just drift on down the river. I'm planning on either doing this with a very simple shantyboat or bike and packraft... having a way to easily move the boat on land, or having a motor, is attractive what with rivers being best for single directional travel...


----------



## Art101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ive looked at doing the same kinda thing and just floating the Mississippi would be an epic trip for sure.Even looked at doing a live aboard house boat here but would have to find a sheltered anchorage or a marina that would let me trade a slip for working around in it.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Apr 10, 2015)

There are so many different factors that come into play like what type of water you will be traveling on, what type of boat and the area you are in. Where are you planning on paddling and what time of year?

As for gear it pretty much the same as backpacking but you can carry way more then you do hiking. (Not that you need to) YOU DO NEED DRY BAGS THOUGH. Which aren't cheap. There is nothing worse then getting to camp, just to find your sleeping bag and camp clothes have been sitting in a puddle all day. A good PFD and a spare paddle is a must to. Depending on the water you are traveling you might need a vhf radio with marine weather. It's not hard to become a competent paddler but it does take work to learn the way your boat handles in different types water.

I am planning a kayak trip this summer that will take me from Chicago to Detroit around the lower peninsula of michigan in a 17' sea kayak named blinky. I will be leaving the chicago area around June 10th depending on weather and have been thinking of making a thread on here as sort of a journal(this is my only source of "social media" I use). If you have any questions about types of boats or gear PM me and we can talk more. There is alot to learn so dont become overwhelmed and just have fun. Its a great way to travel, people are always willing to help long distance paddlers out.(most people that live near the water a fuckin PAID!)


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 10, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> Ive looked at doing the same kinda thing and just floating the Mississippi would be an epic trip for sure.



That idea is Tom Sawyer as FUCK. ::eyepatch::


----------



## Phil (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks for the advice everyone, i really dont know what kinda rivers id be doing. probably start pretty slow a few multiday trips before getting into anything serious.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Mar 30, 2016)

Phil said:


> Iv been recently really interested in canoeing.
> any advice would be much appreciated.
> - Gear
> - Tips
> ...


Yes, I have done several marathon canoe/kayak trips, and Worked for a while in Maine as a expedition guide. Hit me up in a private message if you like.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Mar 30, 2016)

Wawa said:


> Not sure what part of the world and what sort of canoe traveling you're looking...if its more the wilderness river type, I don't have much to offer yet. I've always thought it might be kind of fun to do this for a bit in a riverside city. I grew up near Minneapolis, for example, and I know that a person could easily and comfortably chill out in the city while living in the wooded banks and islands right in the city. Get a boat and the whole game changes. I've seen a neat little shantyboat doing this in Portland. When you get tired of living for free in the city, just drift on down the river. I'm planning on either doing this with a very simple shantyboat or bike and packraft... having a way to easily move the boat on land, or having a motor, is attractive what with rivers being best for single directional travel...



You sound adventurous. I have an old canoe at my aunts house. It has a few holes in it, but if we took turns bucketing out water, I'm sure we could make it to the Horn of Africa by next month. Holler if you're keen!


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Mar 30, 2016)

OstrichJockey said:


> You sound adventurous. I have an old canoe at my aunts house. It has a few holes in it, but if we took turns bucketing out water, I'm sure we could make it to the Horn of Africa by next month. Holler if you're keen!



you might be interested in the book "Paddle to the amazon" about a father and son that traveled from Minnesota to the amazon by canoe. I cant remember the authors name. You can patch the canoe with tar and some old blue jeans.....Thailand is a long paddle from Mn


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2016)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> That idea is Tom Sawyer as FUCK. ::eyepatch::



The upper big muddy is a pretty scary float with all the locks and barges. The lower isn't bad cept for the gators I hear.


----------



## Applelatchun (Feb 4, 2017)

A friend and I successfully floated a 74-mile section of the Cumberland River in southeast Kentucky in just 2 days. 10 hours paddling (off and on) per day. The first 70 miles was basically slow but steady paddling, with the last 4 consisting of Class II rapids. (Shoals) We were carrying quite a bit of gear too, more than I normally carry out on the road. This same river goes through Nashville Tennessee and then back up into Kentucky before emptying into the Ohio. It wouldn't be much of a problem traveling this way as long as you have the RIGHT vessel. We both had the sit-in 10' Sun Dolphin's from Wal-Mart. The difference between sit-in & sit-on is huge, at least for these models. I first started with a sit-on (legs exposed) and turned over at least 3 times. The tracking in these yaks are horrible. It has to do with the hull design. I would strongly recommend the one I'm posting here. This kayak treads through water nicely and the tracking is straight. Most rivers, you will eventually encounter locks, dams and barges at some point. Not only will the barges be visible, but you will hear them as well. Just start paddling to the bank of the river and be prepared for some bouncing. As far as the locks and dams: You will see signs letting you know you can't go past a certain spot. In this case, you will simply have to get out of the water and drag your gear to the other side. I agree with some other posts here on getting the dry-bags to keep your stuff enclosed. While you may not turn over, you're still going to get a little wet from time to from paddling. Most paddles come equipped with washers near the paddle blade to stop the water from rolling down on you, but even these don't always stop all the water. A dry-box can be had from Wal-Mart for $10. Well worth the cost if you're going to journey like this and have a cellphone, wallet, etc. Would also recommend getting a couple good size (thickness) pool noodles to strap around your bag, and cinch down, just in case you do roll over. Notice, you'll have some storage in the bow (front) of the vessel unless you're like 7 foot tall .


----------



## Applelatchun (Feb 4, 2017)

Just below Cumberland Falls, Corbin KY ... From this point down to Noe's Dock (10 Miles) consists of many Class III & IV rapids. This of course, was done without carrying any type of camping gear.


----------



## Applelatchun (Feb 4, 2017)

First 4 or 5 seconds appears to be messed up. This was my buddy encountering a Class III. We done this for fun, but I would strongly recommend that if you kayak or raft as a means of travel, that you always familiarize yourself with your river. Research the river by name and find out about the shoals (rapids) that are associated with it. You wouldn't want to be loaded down with gear and this happen ...


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 20, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> you might be interested in the book "Paddle to the amazon" about a father and son that traveled from Minnesota to the amazon by canoe. I cant remember the authors name. You can patch the canoe with tar and some old blue jeans.....Thailand is a long paddle from Mn


Don Starkell is the author of "Paddle to the Amazon" he died a several years ago and his family is trying to get a documentary made about his 2 year trip to Brazil with his son Dana by canoe.


----------



## etpyh (Feb 20, 2017)

I would like to travel along the Danube river, not necessarly with a canoe though.


----------



## xpolx (Mar 5, 2017)

@etyph

http://www.greatbigscaryworld.com/panic-as-the-raft-reaches-the-danube/


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 29, 2017)

The float the Mississippi thing is something I have been dreaming of for a few months now and am about to start doing hard research and making plans. Lots of helpfull info here thanks


----------

